# Move over Big Foot...The Rockler All-Terrain Mobile Base Rules the Shop!



## Ottis

Nice looking base. I just bought a "Shop fox" for my Grizzly cabinet saw…and within three days it collapsed pure junk imo. I junked it and built my own. If I had seen this one I would have tried it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ND2ELK

Looks like a great mobile base to have. I will have to look at it closer when I get more of my stationary equipment. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## llenworbs

in the market for a mobile base for my jointer myself, good to hear that this one is up to snuff. Don, thanks for the FYI on the Shop Fox base as well.


----------



## Tim_456

Thanks for the review allenworb and it looks rock solid and great casters. Does anyone know of a mobile base that has all four wheels turn? The all have two that spin and two that move in one plane. I want total freedom!!!


----------



## Ottis

*Tim_456*...The shop fox was the first and last mobile base bought by me. I make my own with casters from woodcraft. They lock up tight as a drum…rolls around like it was on ice. If you click on my shop pictures you will see some of my tools on them. Another reason is I to like all four wheels to be able turn….makes it much easier to move around a 600lbs saw.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Andy
good review


----------



## hairy

Hey neighbor! I've been thinking about these. My tablesaw is a hassle to move, this might do the trick.


----------

